# 15 Fisherman Trip to Mid Coast



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Conventional bait or lures should not be a problem. Hundreds of guides in Rockport/PortA. Redfish Lodge may be up and running by end of March, depending on budget. Fly fishing would be much more difficult to schedule


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

sjrobin beat me to it. I was going to suggest calling the Redfish Lodge to check their availability. Good folks and very competent guides that can handle a group like yours.


----------



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

Zika said:


> sjrobin beat me to it. I was going to suggest calling the Redfish Lodge to check their availability. Good folks and very competent guides that can handle a group like yours.





sjrobin said:


> Conventional bait or lures should not be a problem. Hundreds of guides in Rockport/PortA. Redfish Lodge may be up and running by end of March, depending on budget. Fly fishing would be much more difficult to schedule


Thanks guys. I imagine it will be a group of guys soaking bait or throwing plastics with spinning rods...definitely not fly fishing.
As I said, im not involved, and don't know anyone but the guy hosting.

This was helpful.


----------



## Tx_Whipray (Sep 4, 2015)

What about Bay Flats Lodge out of Seadrift? Or are they set on Rockport/Port A?


----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

Redfish Lodge got racked pretty bad by the storm. Ruddy Lodge lost a section of roof and the main lodge sustained serious damage. They are hoping to be fully operational by spring and I am happy to say that there was a lot of activity last time I was by there about 3-4 weeks ago. Good folks and I do know the area is starving for tourism dollars so they would love having your group visit Rockport. Fishing is pretty fun in that area during spring. 
Phone : +1-800-392-9324 
Mail : [email protected]
http://redfishlodge.com/
https://www.facebook.com/RedfishLodgeonCopanoBay


----------



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

Tx_Whipray said:


> What about Bay Flats Lodge out of Seadrift? Or are they set on Rockport/Port A?





EdK13 said:


> Redfish Lodge got racked pretty bad by the storm. Ruddy Lodge lost a section of roof and the main lodge sustained serious damage. They are hoping to be fully operational by spring and I am happy to say that there was a lot of activity last time I was by there about 3-4 weeks ago. Good folks and I do know the area is starving for tourism dollars so they would love having your group visit Rockport. Fishing is pretty fun in that area during spring.
> Phone : +1-800-392-9324
> Mail : [email protected]
> http://redfishlodge.com/
> https://www.facebook.com/RedfishLodgeonCopanoBay


Thanks guys. Even if the lodges aren't open for overnight stay, I'm sure they could still help gather a couple guides for the group. 

I've taken all your suggestions and passed them along to my bud.

Thanks again!


----------



## 1Fisher77316 (Nov 1, 2016)

Tx_Whipray said:


> What about Bay Flats Lodge out of Seadrift? Or are they set on Rockport/Port A?


I'll second Bay Flats Lodge at Seadrift. It's hard to go wrong with their facilities and their guides. They do it right and with the range of boats they offer..ie from airboats for the shallow back lakes to great tunnels they can cover where ever the fish are holding. They do well with either bait or artificial.
Tight lines
1Fisher77316


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Budweiser Lodge in Port O’Connor does group trips like that all the time. Their lodge is private but your group can stay at numerous places in POC and fish with their guides. I can get more information today. They do bay, jetty and light offshore trips which Bay Flats won’t do as much because of the distance from the jetties.


----------

